# Obsessed with my rating. Anyone else?



## Uberindallas (May 28, 2019)

New driver for Uber but have about 128 trips so far. Up until three days ago I had a five star rating when all of a sudden I got two four stars. Honestly it’s upset me a lot because I try to do everything possible to be the best. I’m starting to let it go now but at what point(percentage) does one need to evaluate what they are doing to up the number of five stars.

Right now I’m sitting at 4.98 and it’s BUGGING the heck out of me.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

You should be concerned. Most Very Good drivers keep a perfect “5”. Are you chilling the bottled water? I hope you are not providing those cheap mints? Most of the Elite Drivers provide Godiva Chocolates. Well just try harder. in your case im afraid much harder. Remember the Uber Driver Motto. “Money doesn’t matter if it’s at the expense of a 5 star”


----------



## Uberindallas (May 28, 2019)

Michael1230nj said:


> You should be concerned. Most Very Good drivers keep a perfect "5". Are you chilling the bottled water? I hope you are not providing those cheap mints? Most of the Elite Drivers provide Godiva Chocolates. Well just try harder. in your case im afraid much harder. Remember the Uber Driver Motto. "Money doesn't matter if it's at the expense of a 5 star"


Funny guy this one


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

What you are experiencing is normal. You will come to realize pax are a very mysterious group of people.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

These words may not really register with you just yet, but you need to stop worrying about your ratings.

Keep doing a great job like you are doing now until you get to 500 trips and you'll actually have a good chance at getting back to a solid 5 star rating. But you won't care by then anyways so you'll be content with your 4.80-4.99 rating or whatever it is by then.


----------



## JimD (Oct 25, 2017)

Think about this: if about half your rides are rated (that's me, approx) it will take about 990 some rides to lose those 4s........ do the best you can, be your own harshest critic and biggest cheerleader...... be polite, pleasant, as accommodating as you can be, and definitely know where the hell you're going....lol...... the rest takes care of itself.......... rock on!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Typically, new drivers care more about their rating than their earnings. That will switch around very soon.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Ratings are a great tool to learn about your performance.

Great ratings make great tips!

Any badges yet?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Ratings are a great tool to learn about your performance.
> 
> Great ratings make great tips!
> 
> Any badges yet?


Ratings are the path to the dark side. Ratings lead to anger. Anger leads to hate. Hate leads to suffering.


----------



## Uberindallas (May 28, 2019)

emdeplam said:


> Ratings are a great tool to learn about your performance.
> 
> Great ratings make great tips!
> 
> Any badges yet?


Yes 3 for great service. 1 for music, 1 for amenities, and 1 for great conversation.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Ratings don’t matter... as long you are getting paid. People will rate you lower then 5’s stars it happens.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Uber Pro has shown just how much Uber cares about ratings. You can have a 5 rating and if you fall below one of the other criteria.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Uberindallas said:


> New driver for Uber but have about 128 trips so far. Up until three days ago I had a five star rating when all of a sudden I got two four stars. Honestly it's upset me a lot because I try to do everything possible to be the best. I'm starting to let it go now but at what point(percentage) does one need to evaluate what they are doing to up the number of five stars.
> 
> Right now I'm sitting at 4.98 and it's BUGGING the heck out of me.


If Thomas Edison had the same rating system as Uber, he would be no better than a 2.5.

Just sayin


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Uberindallas said:


> New driver for Uber but have about 128 trips so far. Up until three days ago I had a five star rating when all of a sudden I got two four strs. Honestly it's upset me a lot because I try to do everything possible to be the best. I'm starting to let it go now but at what point(percentage) does one need to evaluate what they are doing to up the number of five stars.
> 
> Right now I'm sitting at 4.98 and it's BUGGING the heck out of me.





Uberindallas said:


> New driver for Uber but have about 128 trips so far. Up until three days ago I had a five star rating when all of a sudden I got two four stars. Honestly it's upset me a lot because I try to do everything possible to be the best. I'm starting to let it go now but at what point(percentage) does one need to evaluate what they are doing to up the number of five stars.
> 
> Right now I'm sitting at 4.98 and it's BUGGING the heck out of me.


All these responses on here are right on, also the more you drive the lower your ratings will fall and also rise,


----------



## JimD (Oct 25, 2017)

Z129 said:


> Ratings are the path to the dark side. Ratings lead to anger. Anger leads to hate. Hate leads to suffering.


The above - why i love this place!....lol...... but seriously, for those who've never received this advice (i got it here a while back): understand completely how the ratings system works - after you really get it you should be able find a way to quickly get over the few bad ratings that are inevitable......


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Please try to get over it. All the a$$ you are kissing is giving you bad breath...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Drivers who have 4.60 ratings get paid the same as drivers with 5.00 ratings and save money on amenities.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Z129 said:


> These words may not really register with you just yet, but you need to stop worrying about your ratings.
> 
> Keep doing a great job like you are doing now until you get to 500 trips and you'll actually have a good chance at getting back to a solid 5 star rating. But you won't care by then anyways so you'll be content with your 4.80-4.99 rating or whatever it is by then.


I agree with you fully. My rating is pretty high, with nothing to worry about. But as hard as I try, I still find myself taking sneaky peaks to see if anyone downrated me recently, and getting slightly hurt if they did. I've been through much therapy here on UP, and it's gotten much better. But I still suffer somewhat from rating addiction :confusion: .


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I agree with you fully. My rating is pretty high, with nothing to worry about. But as hard as I try, I still find myself taking sneaky peaks to see if anyone downrated me recently, and getting slightly hurt if they did. I've been through much therapy here on UP, and it's gotten much better. But I still suffer somewhat from rating addiction :confusion: .


Last night's new episode of American Dad was about an Uber/Lyft driver who sought revenge after Fran and Steve gave him a 4-star rating. And amazingly the driver wasn't just Roger in a wig.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Uberindallas said:


> New driver for Uber but have about 128 trips so far. Up until three days ago I had a five star rating when all of a sudden I got two four stars. Honestly it's upset me a lot because I try to do everything possible to be the best. I'm starting to let it go now but at what point(percentage) does one need to evaluate what they are doing to up the number of five stars.
> 
> Right now I'm sitting at 4.98 and it's BUGGING the heck out of me.


Hi @Uberindallas.

Welcome to the forum. Congratulations on you stellar ratings, but what is far more important than your Golden Ant status....










Is having a good quality dash cam mounted in your car and running at all times you are on duty. The reason is because even though right now you are getting pax who have no problem tipping you for being highly rated, there are also those pax out there who don't want to pay for an Uber ever. These are the ones who will lie to Uber/ Lyft and say you were driving impaired. Its probably the number one "Help! What do I do?" thread here at UberPeople.

The dash cam won't save you from getting the mandatory 2 days off unpaid while Uber/ Lyft "investigates" but it can save you from being permanently deactivated.

(This is just one of many...)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/falsely-reported-for-impaired-driving.151466/


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

Z129 said:


> Last night's new episode of American Dad was about an Uber/Lyft driver who sought revenge after Fran and Steve gave him a 4-star rating. And amazingly the driver wasn't just Roger in a wig.


I have to watch that.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I believe that the Passenger only sees 1 decimal place on your Driver Rating, so if you are maintaining a rating of at least 4.95, then you will show up as 5.0 on the Passenger App.
Keep in mind that many passengers do not understand the rating system as UBER/LYFT would like to see it used. Specifically U/L considers any ride that was safe and successful to be a 5* ride. 

Some passengers consider 4* to be : 'Driver was excellent, but not 100% PERFECT. (i.e. he/she didn't have air conditioning to my liking (even though they never asked the driver to turn it up or down), or Driver didn't make that very inconvenient/illegal U-Turn and block traffic so I didn't have to take a single extra step.) People are picky, some are vindictive. Obsession over perfection is a mugs game, because people aren't perfect.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Z129 said:


> Last night's new episode of American Dad was about an Uber/Lyft driver who sought revenge after Fran and Steve gave him a 4-star rating. And amazingly the driver wasn't just Roger in a wig.


Just a side point. But we seem to be living in a society where individual and group performance is increasingly evaluated based on metrics and algorithm. I think this applies to things like schools and policing as well. And can sometimes lead to scenarios where improving metrics can trump actual performance or service.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Uberindallas said:


> New driver for Uber but have about 128 trips so far. Up until three days ago I had a five star rating when all of a sudden I got two four stars. Honestly it's upset me a lot because I try to do everything possible to be the best. I'm starting to let it go now but at what point(percentage) does one need to evaluate what they are doing to up the number of five stars.
> 
> Right now I'm sitting at 4.98 and it's BUGGING the heck out of me.


4.99, 3k+ trips, 6 years part time here. Don't let your rating bother you. If you can, outright ignore it. Its good as an insurance policy against crappy pax that will rate you lower, but neither Uber or Lyft will reward you for quality customer service.

The base line for what's expected on Uber X is low in 2019. Phone chargers and a positive attitude are the only amenities I give pax. Need water? I'd be happy to stop at a gas station so you can run in and buy some. Need to run into a grocery store? I'm happy to wait a few minutes but unfortunately Uber doesn't pay me to wait.

The rating is a low rent quest system meant to keep drivers honest and inline. The new Uber Pro Beta is a further iteration of quest systems made popular by Starbucks (which funny enough was inspired by World of Warcraft).

Don't let the system game you.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I quit caring about ratings after I drove a full shift in a snowstorm when few drivers went out. I had stacked pings the entire day, but because of the conditions and the time it took to get to the passengers and to complete the trips, it ended up to be only a slightly better than average day.

Many of my passengers were extremely grateful for me picking them up on such a horrible day, but 1 3* me and 2 others 4* me.

I think they were more angry with Uber not having enough cars out and having to pay surge price, and still waiting 45 minutes to an hour for a ride. So they took it out on me.

The other thing that bugged me about that day was that, after putting in those hours, in horrible conditions, when other drivers would not venture out, I was rewarded with the next day, seeing every ant in the city out, getting next to no pings. Come on Uber, reward the dudes that work the crap times, not those that sat all warm and comfy in their homes.


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

My dream is Uber will weed out passengers with poor ratings.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Just a side point. But we seem to be living in a society where individual and group performance is increasingly evaluated based on metrics and algorithm. I think this applies to things like schools and policing as well. And can sometimes lead to scenarios where improving metrics can trump actual performance or service.


China's SOCIAL CREDIT score is this applied at the grandest, most state-sponsored scale. It's terrifying.

https://www.vox.com/the-goods/2018/...al-credit-score-spend-frivolously-video-games


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Uberindallas said:


> New driver for Uber but have about 128 trips so far. Up until three days ago I had a five star rating when all of a sudden I got two four stars. Honestly it's upset me a lot because I try to do everything possible to be the best. I'm starting to let it go now but at what point(percentage) does one need to evaluate what they are doing to up the number of five stars.
> 
> Right now I'm sitting at 4.98 and it's BUGGING the heck out of me.


I was there one time as well and quickly learned to not worry about the ratings. I was a new driver and had a 5 star rating some 100 + trips in. Picked up a PAX one night and at the end of the trip he said never seen a 5 star driver before, no one should be 5 stars. And I watched him ding me with my first 4 star rating. Pissed me off, but I learned that the rating system is flawed just as much as the people rating you. Never gave a crap about my rating since then. I do what I think is right, I don't provide candy or water, and I treat everyone like I want to be treated. My rating fluctuates between 4.92 and 4.93. Used to be 4.97 to 4.98 before spring break where I got hit with 2 1 stars from college kids most likely looking to gain a free ride from Uber.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Wait until a PAX reports you because they don't want to pay for the ride.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

You'll learn soon that no one gives a chit and neither should you. Happy motoring.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> And I watched him ding me with my first 4 star rating.


Hope you gave him a 1 star just for fun.


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

Did you try tipping your riders?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Z129 said:


> Last night's new episode of American Dad was about an Uber/Lyft driver who sought revenge after Fran and Steve gave him a 4-star rating. And amazingly the driver wasn't just Roger in a wig.


Wait wait wait.. New episode?? Seriously?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Z129 said:


> Ratings are the path to the dark side. Ratings lead to anger. Anger leads to hate. Hate leads to suffering.


Yoda has spoken


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Wait wait wait.. New episode?? Seriously?


Yep. Every Monday night on TBS.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Just wait till you trade 1 *s...8>O

It WILL happen...

just a matter of time...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Uberindallas said:


> New driver for Uber but have about 128 trips so far. Up until three days ago I had a five star rating when all of a sudden I got two four stars. Honestly it's upset me a lot because I try to do everything possible to be the best. I'm starting to let it go now but at what point(percentage) does one need to evaluate what they are doing to up the number of five stars.
> 
> Right now I'm sitting at 4.98 and it's BUGGING the heck out of me.


Very disappointing! Please put a little more thought and effort into your posts. On this occasion I am prepared to offer some encouragement with a rating of 4?'s. However, I will be watching closely and may not be so generous next time.

Please try harder. :smiles:

.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Uberindallas said:


> New driver for Uber but have about 128 trips so far. Up until three days ago I had a five star rating when all of a sudden I got two four stars. Honestly it's upset me a lot because I try to do everything possible to be the best. I'm starting to let it go now but at what point(percentage) does one need to evaluate what they are doing to up the number of five stars.
> 
> Right now I'm sitting at 4.98 and it's BUGGING the heck out of me.


*Obsessed with my rating. Anyone else?*
I'm not obsessed with your rating at all. :biggrin: :biggrin:

Seriously, don't sweat it. Some riders are just jerks that are hard-wired to not give a 5.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> If Thomas Edison had the same rating system as Uber, he would be no better than a 2.5.
> 
> Just sayin


Well, to be fair.....Thomas Edison was a straight scumbag. Liar, thief, NO clue as to how to even spell ethics. In other words, would have made a great rideshare driver.


----------



## JAnightrider (Jun 25, 2015)

Michael1230nj said:


> You should be concerned. Most Very Good drivers keep a perfect "5". Are you chilling the bottled water? I hope you are not providing those cheap mints? Most of the Elite Drivers provide Godiva Chocolates. Well just try harder. in your case im afraid much harder. Remember the Uber Driver Motto. "Money doesn't matter if it's at the expense of a 5 star"


That's was really funny. The biggest problem all these ride sharing companies have is the "STUPID RATINGS' because like all we experience drivers know no matter how hard you try some riders will always give low ratings and we could give you a hundred reasons why. lol


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> would have made a great Taxi driver


There FIFY....

NOTE:lawyer can be substituted for... "Taxi driver"...at will...

Rakos


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Well, to be fair.....Thomas Edison was a straight scumbag. Liar, thief, NO clue as to how to even spell ethics. In other words, would have made a great rideshare driver.


**** Edison. Tesla was my main man.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> @@@@ Edison. Tesla was my main man.
> 
> https://i.warosu.org/data/tg/img/0285/65/1385767989044.gif


He was not only brilliant, but a decent human being. Rare today, was even rarer then. He straight up allowed people to steal his patents and ideas, and let it go willingly to forward the technology......yea Marconi......I'm looking at you....creep......lol


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> He was not only brilliant, but a decent human being. Rare today, was even rarer then. He straight up allowed people to steal his patents and ideas, and let it go willingly to forward the technology......yea Marconi......I'm looking at you....creep......lol


Agreed! Croatians for the win.
In 2006 Tesla (and the 'war of the currents' with Edison) was featured in Christopher Nolan's THE PRESTIGE as a mirror to the dual magicians at the centre of the film. That still is David Bowie playing the prolific inventor. Such a wonderful movie, and such an amazing performance.

https://screenanarchy.com/2018/01/1...tige-christopher-nolans-most-knotty-work.html


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Uberindallas said:


> New driver for Uber but have about 128 trips so far. Up until three days ago I had a five star rating when all of a sudden I got two four stars. Honestly it's upset me a lot because I try to do everything possible to be the best. I'm starting to let it go now but at what point(percentage) does one need to evaluate what they are doing to up the number of five stars.
> 
> Right now I'm sitting at 4.98 and it's BUGGING the heck out of me.


Need to get over 2 4*. Ratings are pointless since you don't know why they dinged you most of the time. And there are people who never give 5* just because they don't. For example, my 2 1 Star ratings were:

1) PAX retaliation for a cleaning fee for barfing in my car
2) PAX wanted to go up a bad ass canyon in a snow storm after midnight that was closed/restricted and I couldn't finish the ride

Both out of my control. But Uber won't do anything about either of them. The 2 and 3 Stars are badges that PAX gave me for which I have absolutely no clue why. Making the ratings totally pointless as I can't change anything if I don't know why they gave those. Could have been a high maintenance hot chick that I told "No, you can't hook your phone to my bluetooth for a 3 minute ride". (shrug)

Come back when you have a nice spread of ratings like me!


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Life would be so boring if all paxes give 5*s.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

emdeplam said:


> Ratings are a great tool to learn about your performance.
> 
> Great ratings make great tips!
> 
> Any badges yet?


No they are not. Not with the new accrual system. Goober has made them practically pointless. CIP.

I didn't drive for two weeks my rating dropped two full points in those 13 days even though I didn't drive in Lagos.
AR was at 73% when I left dropped to 70% while I was gone and not driving. Yesterday I was offered 5 rides working my way home and accepted all 5. My AR dropped to 68% after a 100% acceptance day.

Goober in an attempt to make drivers act the way they want has actually devalued the system making it less pointless than it was before.

Have a good day Emma


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Uberindallas said:


> New driver for Uber but have about 128 trips so far. Up until three days ago I had a five star rating when all of a sudden I got two four stars. Honestly it's upset me a lot because I try to do everything possible to be the best. I'm starting to let it go now but at what point(percentage) does one need to evaluate what they are doing to up the number of five stars.
> 
> Right now I'm sitting at 4.98 and it's BUGGING the heck out of me.


LOL, you'll never be perfect, passengers will see to that. I don't care about ratings, I work for cash.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Ratings are a great tool to learn about your performance.
> 
> Great ratings make great tips!
> 
> Any badges yet?


I carry plenty of money with me to tip passengers in cash after each ride.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I feel bad for you so now you get a "Believe" badge so you can Believe in yourself without needing validation from strangers!

!







You are a


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

Michael1230nj said:


> "Money doesn't matter if it's at the expense of a 5 star


yes yes yes i agree the stars paying the bills????


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Uberindallas said:


> New driver for Uber but have about 128 trips so far. Up until three days ago I had a five star rating when all of a sudden I got two four stars. Honestly it's upset me a lot because I try to do everything possible to be the best. I'm starting to let it go now but at what point(percentage) does one need to evaluate what they are doing to up the number of five stars.
> 
> Right now I'm sitting at 4.98 and it's BUGGING the heck out of me.


You should NEVER be concerned about your rating unless you drop into the 4.6 or lower range. You have no control over your rating and you are going to get some 1*'s in the near future (especially if you drive after the bars close). Stop thinking about it. It makes no difference at all.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

No


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Some people work to be liked on Instagram, some people drive to be 5-starred. And always those ones with 4.99 pops up here there with the line goes “i’m not obsessed with my rating, which is 4.99 btw,..


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

Uberindallas said:


> New driver for Uber but have about 128 trips so far. Up until three days ago I had a five star rating when all of a sudden I got two four stars. Honestly it's upset me a lot because I try to do everything possible to be the best. I'm starting to let it go now but at what point(percentage) does one need to evaluate what they are doing to up the number of five stars.
> 
> Right now I'm sitting at 4.98 and it's BUGGING the heck out of me.


Stop. It will go down, as long as you are 4.8+ you have nothing to worry about, you will always get the occasional 3 or 4 star rating for nothing in your control.....

Earnings are all that matters at the end of the day. As long as you are a safe driver and honest, you will be fine.


----------



## Uberindallas (May 28, 2019)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> You should NEVER be concerned about your rating unless you drop into the 4.6 or lower range. You have no control over your rating and you are going to get some 1*'s in the near future (especially if you drive after the bars close). Stop thinking about it. It makes no difference at all.


This was the answer I was looking for. Thanks.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Two stars are rare, 1000 rides and no two stars for me. To feel better next time someone does anything stupid, one star them.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I worry more about pay rates dropping than rating dropping.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

The 2 star is very difficult to receive. It shows a Well thought out deliberate rational evaluation. It’s not some knee jerk idiot who pushes the 1. The giver of the 2 must truly take himself seriously. Normally it requires an escaped Mental Patient to place that much energy in evaluating an Uber Driver.


----------



## UberXBoston (Aug 13, 2014)

I never ever think about my rating at all. I truly don’t care. I only care about $$$.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

UberXBoston said:


> I never ever think about my rating at all. I truly don't care. I only care about $$$.


So many of rideshare naturals care only as you.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Uber has a 24 hour hot line....just in case....someone, probably Rohit, will talk you through it...pretty as they be, they are just stars.....pretty little stars...


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

If you can get a 5.0 ratings, with 100% AR and 0% cancellation, then ratings matter ... you are striving for perfection, even though it might cost your life.
Rest of the ratings really does not matter. Just go make money at your own pace?1000's of drivers with great ratings .
Btw... any ant who does 200+rides a week with a high 4.9 ish ratings is Really good .

Queen ant can live up to 30 years... that is way more impressive than any 5.0 u/l ant.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Uberindallas said:


> New driver for Uber but have about 128 trips so far. Up until three days ago I had a five star rating when all of a sudden I got two four stars. Honestly it's upset me a lot because I try to do everything possible to be the best. I'm starting to let it go now but at what point(percentage) does one need to evaluate what they are doing to up the number of five stars.
> 
> Right now I'm sitting at 4.98 and it's BUGGING the heck out of me.


I can't remember having a 4.98, it's been so long.
For the longest time now my rate has been fluctuating between 4.92 and 4.93. I get up 4.93 and then weeks go by with no change. Then one day I look at the app and Bam I'm down to 4.92. A lower than 5 rating has been added.
now a few more weeks go by and one day I'm back 4.93 again. One of the lower ratings has dropped off. This cycle has been going on for months.

I'm starting to suspect that this is deliberately done by Uber. There way of keeping me humble and trying to inspire me to do better.

I often wonder what happens to all the fives I get in between. The whole thing is a joke.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uberindallas said:


> New driver for Uber but have about 128 trips so far. Up until three days ago I had a five star rating when all of a sudden I got two four stars. Honestly it's upset me a lot because I try to do everything possible to be the best.


You are dealing with the public. There are some people whom you can not please no matter what you do. Dallas is a large city. There are numerous people there just like that in any large city. Odds are that you will encounter more than a few of them as time passes.

One other thing is that more than a few people do not understand the F*ub*a*r*/Gr*yft* Star Syatem. Some people think that it is similar to Michelin's, which _it ain't_ There are other people who think that if they rate you three or four stars, they are giving you a good rating. Despite numerous requests, both F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* have stated that they will not explain their rating system to the Riding Public, as, neither one "wants to tell people how to rate". This is obvious Beta Sigma, but, F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* put out Beta Sigma all the time and expect people to believe it. They make "arrangements" with politicians, however, to make sure that at least THEY "believe" it.



emdeplam said:


> Great ratings make great*NO* tips!


FIFY



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Please try to get over it


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

One day, if you keep at this long enough, you are going to run across the irate customer who has no business being "irate". You will do everything to try to appease this customer, but, it will be in vain. If anything, this "irate customer" will become even more "irate" and demanding. *MAKE NO EFFORT TO APPEASE THIS IRATE CUSTOMER.* If possible, finish the trip, get them out, trade one stars and move on to your next trip. If they get too far out of line, warn them once; no more than twice. When it is "strike three", *STOP THE CAR IN THE NEAREST "SAFE" PLACE AND PUT THEM OUT.* A "safe place" is defined as a gasolene station, 7-11, restaurant, Icky-D's or something similar where another F*ub*a*r* or Gr*yft* car could pick them up and finish the trip (hopefully they will have learned). If they balk when you order them from your conveyance, do not [diminutive for "cat"]foot around with them. Pick up your telephone, call 911 and inform the call taker that you have an unruly customer that you want removed from your vehicle.

If you do put them out, go OFF LINE and report them to F*ub*a*r* or Gr*yft* *IMMEDIATELY* Both F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* tend to favour whoever gets to them first. You do not want the customer to get to them first. Half of these "irate" customers really are not "irate"; it is a hustle to get a free or discounted ride. These hustlers have pulled similar stunts on rookie cab drivers for years. I tried to appease an "irate" customer once. That was all that it took. The second one got offered a can of essteeyeffyoo. She was informed that if she were unwilling to accept said can, she could vacate the vehicle. Now, this is what they all get, be they cab customers, UberX or Lyft.

One of these days, I am going to print a sign and hang one in the cab and one in the Uber/Lyft car.

If you have a complaint, you must go to the Complaint Department and speak to the Supervisor.

As this is an EOE/AA Employer, said Supervisor is a woman; her name is Helen Wayte.

If you have a complaint, you can go to Helen Wayte.



UberXBoston said:


> I never ever think about my rating at all. I truly don't care. I only care about $$$.


I care, but I am far more interested in the _piâstres_ than the numbers. I did note that last week, for the first time, my UberX rating surpassed that of my Uber Taxi rating; the former is now 4,9 while the latter holds at 4,89. My Lyft always has been the highest of the three, except for one week when I booted two obnoxious and demanding females. We of course, traded one stars.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Uberindallas said:


> New driver for Uber but have about 128 trips so far. Up until three days ago I had a five star rating when all of a sudden I got two four stars. Honestly it's upset me a lot because I try to do everything possible to be the best. I'm starting to let it go now but at what point(percentage) does one need to evaluate what they are doing to up the number of five stars.
> 
> Right now I'm sitting at 4.98 and it's BUGGING the heck out of me.


Would you care if you were rated less than 5 stars for making 3 dollars an hour wiping floors? Wait they get 12 without costs, mmmmm let me see, would you.....


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Uberindallas said:


> New driver for Uber but have about 128 trips so far. Up until three days ago I had a five star rating when all of a sudden I got two four stars. Honestly it's upset me a lot because I try to do everything possible to be the best. I'm starting to let it go now but at what point(percentage) does one need to evaluate what they are doing to up the number of five stars.
> 
> Right now I'm sitting at 4.98 and it's BUGGING the heck out of me.


Just drive, the rest will take care of itself.



Michael1230nj said:


> You should be concerned. Most Very Good drivers keep a perfect "5". Are you chilling the bottled water? I hope you are not providing those cheap mints? Most of the Elite Drivers provide Godiva Chocolates. Well just try harder. in your case im afraid much harder. Remember the Uber Driver Motto. "Money doesn't matter if it's at the expense of a 5 star"


What a crock.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

What is the difference in pay between a driver rated 5 and one with a 4.7 rating? 

(Answer: Nothing)


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

R3drang3r said:


> I can't remember having a 4.98, it's been so long.
> For the longest time now my rate has been fluctuating between 4.92 and 4.93. I get up 4.93 and then weeks go by with no change. Then one day I look at the app and Bam I'm down to 4.92. A lower than 5 rating has been added.
> now a few more weeks go by and one day I'm back 4.93 again. One of the lower ratings has dropped off. This cycle has been going on for months.
> 
> ...


I've been at 4.94 for months. I'll occasionally get to 4.95 and in a matter of hours get hit and back down to 4.94. I think two weeks ago it stuck for two days.

I've also noticed that if I have a disagreement with Rohit, I'll get a 4* within minutes after hanging up. I wouldn't put it past them to do it as revenge.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

Michael1230nj said:


> You should be concerned. Most Very Good drivers keep a perfect "5". Are you chilling the bottled water? I hope you are not providing those cheap mints? Most of the Elite Drivers provide Godiva Chocolates. Well just try harder. in your case im afraid much harder. Remember the Uber Driver Motto. "Money doesn't matter if it's at the expense of a 5 star"


Plus sparkling and still water Neil.



1.5xorbust said:


> Drivers who have 4.60 ratings get paid the same as drivers with 5.00 ratings and save money on amenities.


Not really, drivers with a higher rating AND a better car get Uber Comfort rates.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Uberindallas said:


> 1 for amenities


You go in my ignore list for this


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

emdeplam said:


> Ratings are a great tool to learn about your performance.
> 
> Great ratings make great tips!
> 
> Any badges yet?


???????????????????????


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I got 4 stars for "Navigation" the other day, accompanied by some poorly-written missive about who is leading whom, or some other shite.. Thanks UBER!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You are dealing with the public. There are some people whom you can not please no matter what you do. Dallas is a large city. There are numerous people there just like that in any large city. Odds are that you will encounter more than a few of them as time passes.
> 
> One other thing is that more than a few people do not understand the F*ub*a*r*/Gr*yft* Star Syatem. Some people think that it is similar to Michelin's, which _it ain't_ There are other people who think that if they rate you three or four stars, they are giving you a good rating. Despite numerous requests, both F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* have stated that they will not explain their rating system to the Riding Public, as, neither one "wants to tell people how to rate". This is obvious Beta Sigma, but, F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* put out Beta Sigma all the time and expect people to believe it. They make "arrangements" with politicians, however, to make sure that at least THEY "believe" it.
> 
> ...


I carried out a very satisfying ejection yesterday. Lyft pax opened my door and, instead of saying hello or hi etc, she immediately started barking, "I was standing over there by the door". Strike 1

As I was explaining the basics of how to get picked up, she answered the phone and said to me, "I'm talking". Strike 2

Then, 100 yards up the road she said, "Which way are you going to Oakland?". Strike 3, and she was out!

I love ejecting the ones who think that we are the help. We turn the tables on them and kick them back to the curb and they don't know how to react.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Uberindallas said:


> New driver for Uber but have about 128 trips so far. Up until three days ago I had a five star rating when all of a sudden I got two four stars. Honestly it's upset me a lot because I try to do everything possible to be the best. I'm starting to let it go now but at what point(percentage) does one need to evaluate what they are doing to up the number of five stars.
> 
> Right now I'm sitting at 4.98 and it's BUGGING the heck out of me.


Personally no, not obsessed at all... in fact, I don't even know what it is.

But, you are different, you are an individual.. you should totally care. It is who you are. It is what defines you as a driver. Here are some tips to increase your ratings:
Open door for customers, do everything and anything they ask, "no" is not in your vocabulary. Always smile. Offer foot massages. Good luck.


----------



## Gayle62 (Dec 14, 2017)

Uberindallas said:


> New driver for Uber but have about 128 trips so far. Up until three days ago I had a five star rating when all of a sudden I got two four stars. Honestly it's upset me a lot because I try to do everything possible to be the best. I'm starting to let it go now but at what point(percentage) does one need to evaluate what they are doing to up the number of five stars.
> 
> Right now I'm sitting at 4.98 and it's BUGGING the heck out of me.


It's all ok, we all start at 5.00. Then it goes down. But have faith, it will rise again. Smile, it's all good. A lot of passengers don't even rate. ?


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

Tl;dr

Amidoinrite?

No.

Rate=Slave

Muy mal.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Uberindallas said:


> New driver for Uber but have about 128 trips so far. Up until three days ago I had a five star rating when all of a sudden I got two four stars. Honestly it's upset me a lot because I try to do everything possible to be the best. I'm starting to let it go now but at what point(percentage) does one need to evaluate what they are doing to up the number of five stars.
> 
> Right now I'm sitting at 4.98 and it's BUGGING the heck out of me.


 never sweat the rating . i used to care but not anymore after I see How you could never satisfy The cheapies that look for trash on the floor just so they could send an email and get free ride credits , 
Who cares what the passenger thinks as long as you do your job right and don't kiss up To them with mints water and gum, then you're all good , 
only care what you think about yourself and never care what they think about you .


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I love ejecting the ones who think that we are the help. We turn the tables on them and kick them back to the curb and they don't know how to react.


*^^^^^^^^*this, This, THIS, _THIS, *THIS, THIS*_, and *THIS**^^^^^^^^*


----------



## thepeach (Jan 22, 2018)

When I started driving I did make some navigation mistakes. I got some low ratings for that. I drove a lady a few weeks ago who had been drinking. She was over 75. I am sure she gave a bad rating and service and driving report. Her children should suggest that she take Uber/Lyft and be thankful for a safe trip. She bossed me around and I did make a report to Uber. I have thought about going to a Greenlight hub to ask that I am never matched with her again. They probably cannot do that. I do know that I will not drive her again because she was so rude. I am trying to bring my rating up and she hurt my rating. There will always be passengers like this that cannot be appreciative. Maybe some other drivers have already one starred her...


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Uber Navigation sucks. I lost count of how many times a simple U-Turn (legal in AZ) would save me miles of go-around. Anymore, I try and wait for the app to settle down with a route, check the address and figure it out myself. It's tough when you are rolling in rush-hour traffic though.


----------



## thepeach (Jan 22, 2018)

JAnightrider said:


> That's was really funny. The biggest problem all these ride sharing companies have is the "STUPID RATINGS' because like all we experience drivers know no matter how hard you try some riders will always give low ratings and we could give you a hundred reasons why. lol


That's true


----------



## cspringer805 (Jan 29, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Uber Navigation sucks. I lost count of how many times a simple U-Turn (legal in AZ) would save me miles of go-around. Anymore, I try and wait for the app to settle down with a route, check the address and figure it out myself. It's tough when you are rolling in rush-hour traffic though.


yes it does!!! When i'm in my own city, i find myself arguing with the gps, lol, and go my own way. unfortunately when i'm a few towns over, i'm at the mercy of it and just laugh it off when the pax is in the car. they are usually pretty cool and candid about it.


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

What's the real impact of a 5.0 vs. a 4.92? I do understand that a driver who keeps a near-perfect rating is also likely to get more tips, but as far as I can tell it's the tips that are important, and the value of the rides you get.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I’m obsessed with salad bars. 

It’s a sick obsession I know, but dang

Sooooooo good


----------



## DOCUSN_USMC (May 20, 2017)

Get over it. As John Lydgate stated: 
*"You can please some of the people all of the time, you can please all of the people some of the time, but you can't please all of the people all of the time."*

In addition, it's the average of your last 500 rated rides. Just don't let it fall below 4.7. I've given 15,600 rides and I've got a 4.93. Totally satisfied with it.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Uberindallas said:


> New driver for Uber but have about 128 trips so far. Up until three days ago I had a five star rating when all of a sudden I got two four stars. Honestly it's upset me a lot because I try to do everything possible to be the best. I'm starting to let it go now but at what point(percentage) does one need to evaluate what they are doing to up the number of five stars.
> 
> Right now I'm sitting at 4.98 and it's BUGGING the heck out of me.


You'll get over it. Becauful becuase someone's gonna one Starr you for something really stupid and out of your control. Like surge rate or they think a u-turn is illegal . Some really stupid th8ng. People can be rude and stupid. I never look anymore.. I cover that part of the phone when I go to that page


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Ratings are a great tool to learn about your performance.
> 
> Great ratings make great tips!
> 
> Any badges yet?


False. Tips(money) that show, learning performance. Getting tip push you to do better. Money talks, rating walks. ?


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Uberindallas said:


> New driver for Uber but have about 128 trips so far. Up until three days ago I had a five star rating when all of a sudden I got two four stars. Honestly it's upset me a lot because I try to do everything possible to be the best. I'm starting to let it go now but at what point(percentage) does one need to evaluate what they are doing to up the number of five stars.
> 
> Right now I'm sitting at 4.98 and it's BUGGING the heck out of me.


Um....well, since I am not a millenial thus I was not brought up thinking that badges, stars, bonuses, ratings mattered to me nor my wallet.....and guess what, they don't. Unfortunately for an entire generation and then some, this mindset of receiving non-monetized rewards is beyond my grasp of reality but from reading this board and driving enough Millenials, I can see why you're focused on a rating and not on earning money. ....just the way Uber and Lyft want you to think.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Ratings are a great tool to learn about your performance.
> 
> Great ratings make great tips!
> 
> Any badges yet?


Yes.

Soon I'll be an Eagle Scout!


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

Uberindallas said:


> New driver for Uber but have about 128 trips so far. Up until three days ago I had a five star rating when all of a sudden I got two four stars. Honestly it's upset me a lot because I try to do everything possible to be the best. I'm starting to let it go now but at what point(percentage) does one need to evaluate what they are doing to up the number of five stars.
> 
> Right now I'm sitting at 4.98 and it's BUGGING the heck out of me.


The highest rated drivers only take the highest rated pax. Most of the pax at 4.90 and above have taken Ubers for years. They know rider etiquette and they know how to drop pins.

4.7 and 4.8 pax still haven't mastered the art of dropping pins and will blame you.

4.6 and 4.5 pax are filthy hobbits from the Shire and they will sprinkle 1-star crumbs on you to get you deactivated.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I have over 2500 rides I got 2 1 ? the first week. And they are still on my rating never came off and I looked ever day . I've been off line for 10 days yesterday I turn on app and 4 5 ? pop up one after the other. And I didn't go on line just turn on app. My rating is 4.93 and has been for 9 months and 2000 rides.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

I show them my staff if they start getting bossy. Then they take a “fall”. I sprinkle some crack on them and call the Police.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

You know in the beginning all the little things mattered to me. Things like my rating were important, now not so important. I went back to driving after a long hiatus and after about 4 hours of driving one day I look and it says " Your rating is low" blah blah blah low ratings are......

You know we're working as contractors for a company, and they have tactics to manage us. Like any other workplace does they find way to keep you in some kind of control. It's called employee management. So just like a manager at some minimum wage slave retail job might try to make you feel like you are less to keep you "in your place" Uber does the same thing.

They have many ways to make you go where they want you to go or sit and wait as a punishment until you do what they want. So trust me companies invest money in research and hire consultants on how to "manage" (manipulate, control) their employees (wage slaves).

I do my best to not let the stupid little computer get in my head. I know that ratings are a measure that they use to keep you or drop you. Stop living your life believing that your job defines your value, or your identity as a person. It’s just a job nothing more.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Michael1230nj said:


> You should be concerned. Most Very Good drivers keep a perfect "5". Are you chilling the bottled water? I hope you are not providing those cheap mints? Most of the Elite Drivers provide Godiva Chocolates. Well just try harder. in your case im afraid much harder. Remember the Uber Driver Motto. "Money doesn't matter if it's at the expense of a 5 star"


Lindt chocolate is OK too.


----------



## kaitkait (Jun 7, 2019)

I agree! The .98 would bother me so much. I also try not to let it get to me as much, but sometime's it's so hardddd! The addiction is real; I try not to check after every ride but sometimes I can't help myself and end up falling through:cryin:


----------



## Ahmado (Jan 8, 2019)

I guess you don't want to be on uber old interface
Where ratings was there all time

I missed the old app


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Your rating is about as important as a fish needing a bicycle

Whoops, damn premonition


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I carry plenty of money with me to tip passengers in cash after each ride.


You joke, but for a while I was giving my Lyft passengers $1 bills folded like Origami fish when I was hovering near 4.6 stars. I stopped doing that a long time ago. I've been rated 5.00 on Lyft for the last 250 rides or so now.

I also brought my Uber rating from 4.7 or so up to 4.91 in that time period but I never tipped a passenger on Uber unless I made a glaring driving mistake.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I've been rated 5.00 on Lyft for the last 250 rides or so now.


I think Lyft has gone to default 5* rating for drivers as well as for pax. I'd always be between 4.80 and 4.85 and now I've been at 5.0 for a while, even after ejecting a few undesirables.


----------



## RWW (Jun 7, 2019)

Here's my take on the star system. Tips don't equal 5 stars. Most riders hardly rate the driver. I have over 10,000 trips under my belt. The highest I ever got was 4.95. I hover around 4.93 to 4.94. What I have noticed is that now and then I may get a 1 star, and yes I do get upset over it especially if I felt I did nothing wrong. It only takes 5 or so 4 or 5 stars to remove that one star. The more trips you make, and the higher your star rating, the less it matters. When I get a request, the first thing I do is look at their rating. If it is less than 4.8, I decline. At the same time, 5.00 doesn't necessarily mean anything in Vegas either because a lot of foreign tourists will get the app just to use Uber while they are in the country, and they could be terrible. It is a crap shoot.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Pushing 1k rides on Uber, 291 on Lyft. At 4.93 Uber, 5* on Lyft until someone gave me a 4* yesterday without a reason given - so 4.99 now.

People can be horrible. Or they simply have no idea how any of this works - thinking we're regular employees on the clock and expecting more or even thinking that they are rating the platform rather than the driver. I talk openly with pax about this, the vast majority have no clue.

Picked up a 4.70* pax last night. He was absolutely awesome. During the trip, a 4.43* ping. I honestly can't remember anything about that trip.

Pax and drivers alike, the rating system blows.


----------



## LondonEnglandDriver (Nov 10, 2018)

Quite normal thinking process during your first few months doing Uber. However, after around several months most of us ain't bothered at all because you see unless you pick up during every trip your best friends and buddies from your school days and close family members and you are a normal person you will always average between 4.97 to 4.96 which will move either up or down every 2 weeks or so. To keep a 5 star rating constantly is I think impossible.



Uberindallas said:


> New driver for Uber but have about 128 trips so far. Up until three days ago I had a five star rating when all of a sudden I got two four stars. Honestly it's upset me a lot because I try to do everything possible to be the best. I'm starting to let it go now but at what point(percentage) does one need to evaluate what they are doing to up the number of five stars.
> 
> Right now I'm sitting at 4.98 and it's BUGGING the heck out of me.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

nope


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Uberindallas said:


> New driver for Uber but have about 128 trips so far. Up until three days ago I had a five star rating when all of a sudden I got two four stars. Honestly it's upset me a lot because I try to do everything possible to be the best. I'm starting to let it go now but at what point(percentage) does one need to evaluate what they are doing to up the number of five stars.
> 
> Right now I'm sitting at 4.98 and it's BUGGING the heck out of me.


Forgive me, I mean no disrespect. I totally respect your desire to have good ratings, that's admirable.

But, when it comes to my opinion on ratings;

MONEY TALKS, RATINGS WALK.

Who gives a rats A$$ about rating. It is like the shiny stickers stars the second graders stick into their homework book. Oh how nice mommy...Can we deposit this in our bank account.....F*k NO, ...you can't even get a 1 dollar grocery coupon for it. Ratings??? Really? Seriously? I have a 4.96 last time I checked and Uber still gives me F#ing 4.70 passengers who slam my doors while mumbling "I tip you in the app".'. f*k you and your tip in the app which never arrives.
For me, and that's just me, ratings are a scam started by Uber, don't believe everything you see.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Ratings are a great tool to learn about your performance.
> 
> Great ratings make great tips!
> 
> Any badges yet?


btw just so you know some uber-payed employees post on this forum.

put them on ignore, saves you from reading bad/intentionally incorrect advice.

a guy with 4.91 ratings will get the same tips he would get if his rating was 5.0.

some pax are cheap, some tip - has nothing whatsoever to do with ratings.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

Uberindallas said:


> New driver for Uber but have about 128 trips so far. Up until three days ago I had a five star rating when all of a sudden I got two four stars. Honestly it's upset me a lot because I try to do everything possible to be the best. I'm starting to let it go now but at what point(percentage) does one need to evaluate what they are doing to up the number of five stars.
> 
> Right now I'm sitting at 4.98 and it's BUGGING the heck out of me.


Stop reading this forum and read the complaints or advice sections. You will realize there is worse than a 4* rating out there. You have 128 rides and 2 4* I have a 4.84 rating with almost 700 rides. I am happy there because I fell a little(due to people who want limo service for Uber prices) but not enough to get deactivated.

also remember that not all ur pax rate you so for those that didn't rate you they consider u a 5*, even if Uber doesn't count them. Thats why I think the rating system for Uber sucks.


----------



## command3r (Oct 25, 2015)

I used to obsessed about ratings till I realized a driver with a 4.7 rating and another driver with 4.99 get paid the same. Right now I'm at 4.93, and I've realized 2 things since I started doing Uber 4 years ago. 1) Ratings are mostly out of your control, you can't please everyone, especially the paxhole who 1 starred you because you had the thermostat set to 71 instead instead of 70. 2) 99% of riders just want to get where their going quickly and as safely as possible. Squeaky clean cars, mints, water, charging cables, music doesn't matter for the overwhelming majority of riders.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

When I was still driving, I used to say: ‘I’ll worry about stars when my landlord starts accepting them as payment for his rent.’


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Uberindallas said:


> New driver for Uber but have about 128 trips so far. Up until three days ago I had a five star rating when all of a sudden I got two four stars. Honestly it's upset me a lot because I try to do everything possible to be the best. I'm starting to let it go now but at what point(percentage) does one need to evaluate what they are doing to up the number of five stars.
> 
> Right now I'm sitting at 4.98 and it's BUGGING the heck out of me.


Yep definitely, you're focussing on the right thing, the rating is all important.
Don't worry about gross, nett, depreciation, wear & tear, cleaning fees, cost/mile, profit/mile, dead miles, $/hr, cash aside for major repairs, cash aside for replacement car in 3 years.
Just focus on the ratings and badges - you can sell the badges on ebay for $100/pop when you're short on rent. They sell like hotcakes, many like you collect them and will pay top dollar for 4.99 and a screen full of badges.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

got a p said:


> some pax are cheap, some tip - has nothing whatsoever to do with ratings.


Exactly. It's luck of the draw. The algorithm does not "set aside" tipping passengers for drivers with a 5.0 rating.

I've had drunk and obnoxious passengers, who heckled me during the whole trip, hand over a $20 cash tip at the end of the ride. I've also had really good conversations with nice passengers who didn't even bother tipping me 50 cents through the app. It's totally random and scatter-shot.

Either the person believes in tipping their ride share driver, or they don't. Uber just uses the star rating system to keep fear in your blood.


----------



## Uberindallas (May 28, 2019)

So I get it. Cash is king, ratings mean nothing as long as you aren’t below 4.8.

Thanks everyone


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

I totally get it. As a new driver I stressed over my first one star. A few more followed, which fell off eventually. A few more are back on there now, along with some threes and fours. Some people are just jerks. Some people don’t understand the rating system and think a three means average, and that average is good. . In the end it doesn’t matter unless you start getting too low. 

My rating is the lowest it has been since I was new. But it is still considered high. In fact, it just dropped a point today when a new three star showed up and I haven’t driven for three days. 

As long as I’m making money and not in danger of deactivation for my rating, I’m ok with it.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Unpopular opinion, from someone who doesn’t give a rip about ratings. 

If you are At or below 4.6 long term, you are probably not suited for this job. The ratings may vary by market, but the vast majority of pax who rate, do so with a 5. I guarantee any active driver in this forum will have a situation wherein 90+% of their rated rides are 5s. 

To drop below a 4.6, one must bleed out 201 *s over 500 rides. That is a lot. That means you upset/annoyed at least 50+ people or 10% of your riders. The scammers, idiots and jerks who also use Uber don’t make up 10% of riders. 

The mantra should be, better than a 4.6 is good enough. 

PS. It is ok to look at feedback, if 50/500 riders make the Same complaint, it is probably valid (if in your control).


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

It's good to always want to improve. Focusing on getting your rating up well cause you to focus on providing a more pleasurable service for your Riders.

I've been working on getting my rating up. One of the areas I found where I could improve was my bedside manner and presents in the vehicle.

It's important to be friendly, warm, approachable, as well as capable and confident. If you are not confident in your driving the rider is going to pick up on that and feel uncomfortable. I don't mean cocky or fast or aggressive, I mean confident.

You want to try to be a person that people feel good being around. You also want to read the audience. If they want to be left alone and rest or focus on their phone or whatever and not talk then respect that.

When they want to talk I try not to dominate the conversation or take it in my own direction. What works best is just friendly banter, like playing tennis when the idea is to keep the game going and keep it light and friendly. No spiking the ball.

And you can't talk about getting your rating up without talking about avoiding certain areas. In my market there are certain areas where there are racial tensions between the Riders and drivers. There have been a lot of problems between the Riders and the drivers and so there's a certain amount of disrespect and skepticism on the part of the Riders. You can feel it as soon as they get in the car. You can usually win them over with politeness and good service but not always. Sometimes you pick up undeserving low ratings. 

Another issue with those areas is it's where 99% of the problems of riders with infants and no car seats or trying to put too many people in the vehicle. So if you're trying to get your rating up it's best just to avoid those areas. 

What I do when I get thrown into one of those areas is I switch Uber off and use Lyft till I get out of the area. It's so much easier to maintain a high lift rating because any rides which don't rate you automatically convert to five stars after a certain amount of time.


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

I wish I cared less about it. I think it’s holding me back.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

vkandaharv said:


> I wish I cared less about it. I think it's holding me back.


Don't look.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Trying to figure out who down rated you is nearly impossible. 

I’ve not driven in 4 days. Tonight I checked, I got a 4*.


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

Most riders are fine, some have been amazing, some have been awful. Riders know when you give them less than 5*s so just give all your riders 5s. Be polite, never argue, say hello and goodbye. That should give you a better chance at higher ratings.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Looks, Uber's navigation and rating system sucks. I even rated an angrily agitated rider 5-star because he refused to leave the car and threatening to beat up driver along the ride because he claimed he had got frost bite for waiting outside at a motel parking lot while Uber directed pick up was on the other side of the fence of a different street. Luckily, he got into an argument with a group of night shift fast food managers for free warm fries and other food items and I was able to escape from the horrible experience. My dash cam recorded his famous quote: " My people knows my name". Me too. No more rideshare driving for me regardless driver's rating is above or below city average.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

TampaGuy said:


> What you are experiencing is normal. You will come to realize pax are a very mysterious group of people.


TampaGuy, you hit it right on the reality head. A new driver's virginal 5 star rating is an attribute when just starting out but it also serves as a target. Some riders have hidden agendas and do not appropriately reward their driver for his or her good work. Some insidious riders think that it's a joke to low late and lodge false complaints. Others are trying to get free rides at the peril of the driver. While so many drivers have seen that STUPID poster circulating the internet and didn't give it any thought, but there are riders who are not only aware of it but USE it, in hopes of getting free rides, again, at the peril of the good driver who is giving his or her best efforts to provide a 5 Star ride, first time, every time. Fortunately, any rider who gives 4 stars or under, and/or complaints, will not be matched with you again, and they will probably have to wait longer in your area. Yes, the low ratings will have a direct affect on your overall driver ratings for a while, but just keep doing your normal best and your rate will return to its original standing (or close) with time and as you move toward providing 500 more rides. It's sad but it is something that can be fixed with time. Continue to do your best and Be safe on these mean streets! Yes, as TampaGuy says, riders and pax's are a very mysterious group of unpredictable people.



Clevername said:


> Most riders are fine, some have been amazing, some have been awful. Riders know when you give them less than 5*s so just give all your riders 5s. Be polite, never argue, say hello and goodbye. That should give you a better chance at higher ratings.


True. Most riders are wonderful, some are just good and others sometimes low rate drivers to receive a free ride or for some hidden agenda. . Some may complain about legroom or temperature or other things that could be adjusted by the driver if they'll only made their wants and needs verbally known. Others will low rate the driver who picked them up (in retaliation) after being canceled by other drivers. Go figure! If a rider earned 5 stars during the ride, give them their 5 stars. If not, rate accordingly. Just do your best. That's the best you can do.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

So I drive a 2013 Altima that I keep clean and I am differential and courteous to my riders. I exceed the 85% AR by accepting most any rider, so I can decline the really short requests during busy periods...

I had the following rating for a week, then a single 4star ended it...IMHO if you can't maintain a 4.98 or so rating, you are doing something wrong, you should figure out what and fix it. Eventually Uber or Lyft will figure out ways to reward the best drivers...eventually...


----------



## Wan2no (Dec 15, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I carry plenty of money with me to tip passengers in cash after each ride.


Lol!!!!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> What is the difference in pay between a driver rated 5 and one with a 4.7 rating?
> 
> (Answer: Nothing)


Pay rates? Yes. Overall pay? No. A good driver will always make more in tips then the terrible driver who doesn't care about his service quality.



Trafficat said:


> You joke, but for a while I was giving my Lyft passengers $1 bills folded like Origami fish when I was hovering near 4.6 stars. I stopped doing that a long time ago. I've been rated 5.00 on Lyft for the last 250 rides or so now.
> 
> I also brought my Uber rating from 4.7 or so up to 4.91 in that time period but I never tipped a passenger on Uber unless I made a glaring driving mistake.


Lol please tell me this is true. That is too much.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Pay rates? Yes. Overall pay? No. A good driver will always make more in tips then the terrible driver who doesn't care about his service quality


Absolutely untrue. And not only in my case. Plenty of threads exist describing superior service from drivers and no tip from pax. Do a search and read for yourself before posting blatantly false information.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

vkandaharv said:


> I wish I cared less about it. I think it's holding me back.


 Anybody who says ratings don't matter I feel is not being completely honest. True they hold no monetary value. But for anybody who has the slightest amount of pride in what they do. Receiving a one is like getting a good kick between the legs. Especially when you know that you're doing your best. It still angersl me when I see it. But over time you get over it quicker and move on.

Just don't let it affect your attitude when you're in the car driving passengers around. In fact those days when you're not in a good mood don't even bother doing this gig.


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

R3drang3r said:


> Anybody who says ratings don't matter I feel is not being completely honest. True they hold no monetary value. But for anybody who has the slightest amount of pride in what they do. Receiving a one is like getting a good kick between the legs. Especially when you know that you're doing your best. It still angersl me when I see it. But over time you get over it quicker and move on.
> 
> Just don't let it affect your attitude when you're in the car driving passengers around. In fact those days when you're not in a good mood don't even bother doing this gig.


If you are proud of your rating then you will fear a reduction. That fear may cause you to overprioritize customer experiences at the expense of your bottom line, which should be main priority. Mostly the problem is they start taking too long. Got to hurry things a long and they want to be slow. Therein lies the conflict. You want to be fast. They want to be slow. Too slow and I ditchem or kickout and take the one star, especially if time is more valuable than normal. No drive thrus. No stops at stores more than a few mins or I end it. There's a number to be proud of more important than that rating - That weekly payout.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Absolutely untrue. And not only in my case. Plenty of threads exist describing superior service from drivers and no tip from pax. Do a search and read for yourself before posting blatantly false information.


Your talking about a certain riders and not all riders in general. Of course you can give excellent service and not get a tip..all riders can get that treatment.

What im saying is a good driving will earn more tips then a shi#ty drivers over a days time over a months time and over a years time.

I give excellent service so I make more i tips then say the driver who has a terrible car and doesn't talk or know directions. I dont need facts for you to understand how that can be true.

Im a rider myself who always tips my drivers regardless of service even if their bad drivers. But I will give these drivers maybe $2 or $3 dollars...on the other hand a driver who gives me good service with a clean car and good conversation will get a $5 or $10 out of me. Theres many like me who are like minded in tipping scenarios.

Are you that naive to think 2 waitresses at the same restaurant make the same in tips over a year or do the waitresses who give the better service make a few more bucks? It's not a hard concept. Just think about when you tip what goes into your decision of how much.


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Your talking about a certain riders and not all riders in general. Of course you can give excellent service and not get a tip..all riders can get that treatment.
> 
> What im saying is a good driving will earn more tips then a shi#ty drivers over a days time over a months time and over a years time.
> 
> ...


its not like a bar or restaraunt. people rarely tip. getting like $20-$30/day in tips working 70 hrs. bartender or waitress can get $100 - $200 in tips a shift


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

they are downrating and there is no feedback!!!!!!! they keep clicking other!!!, uber needs to fix this


----------



## Wan2no (Dec 15, 2018)

First day of my uber I was 3. After 10 days I am now 4.81. Hope to reach by 4.93 when 100 trips completed. So don't worry guys


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Uberindallas said:


> New driver for Uber but have about 128 trips so far. Up until three days ago I had a five star rating when all of a sudden I got two four stars. Honestly it's upset me a lot because I try to do everything possible to be the best. I'm starting to let it go now but at what point(percentage) does one need to evaluate what they are doing to up the number of five stars.
> 
> Right now I'm sitting at 4.98 and it's BUGGING the heck out of me.


When your time comes, it won't matter if you are 5.0.

As long as you are over the deactivation line, you are fine.


----------

